# Make a mulching kit or discharge chute?



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The "mulching kit" consists of the mulching blade and a cover to block the chute from the mower deck to the clipping catcher bag. Since your mower does not have a chute, all you need to do is install the mulching blade.

Note that any mower, with or without a chute or kit, will clog during mulch mowing if the grass has gone long since the previous mowing.

Sometimes going forward at a slow speed will improve the mulching.

(from The-Lawn-Advis*o*r dot com)


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Does anyone know if or where I can find a discharge chute for this deck? I searched and searched and came across one metal one listed on ebay, but the bidding had ended. I can't believe that another one somewhere doesn't exist. I contacted a parts dealer and they did not have a mulching kit or plate that covers the opening for this model.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> Does anyone know if or where I can find a discharge chute for this deck? I searched and searched and came across one metal one listed on ebay, but the bidding had ended. I can't believe that another one somewhere doesn't exist. I contacted a parts dealer and they did not have a mulching kit or plate that covers the opening for this model.


Can you find the model number on that deck?


Also, my experience with mulch cutting is that it's a waste of time and effort. It works, but only under absolutely ideal conditions, and when you're only trimming the grass.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> Can you find the model number on that deck?
> 
> 
> Also, my experience with mulch cutting is that it's a waste of time and effort. It works, but only under absolutely ideal conditions, and when you're only trimming the grass.


I don't have the model number with me, but I'll get it. I'm not as concerned with whether it mulches or not as I am with figuring out a way to direct the cut grass. 

I will be using it to mow a townhome complex and the last thing I need is a wayward rock. Even a discharge chute would be helpful.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> I don't have the model number with me, but I'll get it. I'm not as concerned with whether it mulches or not as I am with figuring out a way to direct the cut grass.
> 
> *I will be using it to mow a townhome complex and the last thing I need is a wayward rock. Even a discharge chute would be helpful.*


Absolutely! You've gotta have the discharge chute.

Most of the newer John Deere mowers have a rubberized plastic discharge chute. Pretty good stuff, actually. They can take a real beating. I wonder if you could pick up one of those, and somehow mount it on your deck?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> Absolutely! You've gotta have the discharge chute.
> 
> Most of the newer John Deere mowers have a rubberized plastic discharge chute. Pretty good stuff, actually. They can take a real beating. I wonder if you could pick up one of those, and somehow mount it on your deck?



Yeah, that's all I need. It doesn't have to look pretty, just function correctly. I'll keep searching. Thanks.
Here's the model number: M00595X

I also found one on ebay that came off a STX 46 with model number John Deere # M121131 
Anyone know if that might work?


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

So, I finally was able to locate something that would work. One place I can get a plate to cover the deck (but it is not to mulch grass, just leaves) The other place online found a undermount mulch kit for my deck. My options are:

1. I buy the plate cover with mulching blades for around $80

2. I buy the mulch kit for $170.

I didn't know what others had thought about mulch kits or if just having a plate to block to deck opening would suffice?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Completely different machine, so I don't know how relevant this is, but the mulching kit, or recycler kit as I believe they call it, for my Toro, was more than just the chute cover and blades. It also included a long formed piece that wrapped behind each of the three blades, essentially enclosing them, and 6 pyramid shaped pieces, two for each blade housing, which supposedly change the air flow, allowing the blades to lift the clippings more effectively. I don't know how much difference the piece that wraps around the blades and the pyramid shaped pieces make, as I never tried it with just the mulching blades, but I do know that the difference between the basic mower deck, as I originally purchased it, and that same deck, after I installed the recycler kit, is like night and day. I would never have another mower without a mulching deck. We have a lot of trees, so a lot of leaves in the fall, and the only raking we do is to move them out from around the house and barn, to the lawn, so that I can chop them up.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

DexterII said:


> Completely different machine, so I don't know how relevant this is, but the mulching kit, or recycler kit as I believe they call it, for my Toro, was more than just the chute cover and blades. It also included a long formed piece that wrapped behind each of the three blades, essentially enclosing them, and 6 pyramid shaped pieces, two for each blade housing, which supposedly change the air flow, allowing the blades to lift the clippings more effectively. I don't know how much difference the piece that wraps around the blades and the pyramid shaped pieces make, as I never tried it with just the mulching blades, but I do know that the difference between the basic mower deck, as I originally purchased it, and that same deck, after I installed the recycler kit, is like night and day. I would never have another mower without a mulching deck. We have a lot of trees, so a lot of leaves in the fall, and the only raking we do is to move them out from around the house and barn, to the lawn, so that I can chop them up.


That helps. Now I'm being told by one dealer that they have a part for my 46" deck, but my local dealer says no, its for a 48" deck, so..........


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> That helps. Now I'm being told by one dealer that they have a part for my 46" deck, but my local dealer says no, its for a 48" deck, so..........


And therein lies one of the main problems with John Deere mowers. They had about a gazillion different models.

Again, if it were my call, I'd go with the discharge chute.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> And therein lies one of the main problems with John Deere mowers. They had about a gazillion different models.
> 
> Again, if it were my call, I'd go with the discharge chute.


Thanks, I contacted the dealer and he told me he made a mistake. As far as I know it looks like the only options are either buy a plate that covers the opening (with our without gator blades $80) or buy the OEM chute for $105


----------

